# Antique-Locks The Forum > Safes, Strongrooms & Vaults. >  Old safe J & J Taylor, Toronto safe works. (Pictures)

## dauph

Hi everyone,

   I don't know if it's the good place to post it but I try. First, excuse my poor English, I'm a French speaking from Québec in Canada.

   I have an old safe from J & J Taylor but I'm not able to find any picture of a nice an original safe. Mine is in bad shape and I will try to restore it. I would like to see what is looked like when it was brand new. The peint, the letters, the colors... Do you have some pictures of this kind of safe ou do you have an idea of where I can get some data on these safe?

   I'll let you some pictures of my safe.

The safe with the door close.


The safe with the door open.



The details of the door thicknest.


The details of the inside.


The mecanism.




The details of one leg.


If you have any information about this safe, I'll appreciated all input on this. If you have any ideas on where the serial number should be written, please let me know. I'll try to found it but still no luck... I would like to find the date of production but the most important thing for me is to find a picture of an original safe to fix it like how it was.

Thanks.

Martin

----------

